# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si do e përshkruanit mashkullin me një fjalë?

## juliana_86

Ju lutem permbahuni temes ne pershkrim  :buzeqeshje: 

psh: sensual........  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## -Alda-

Romantik  :perqeshje:

----------


## SaS

mashkull me nje fjale

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Ju lutem permbahuni temes ne pershkrim 
> 
> psh: sensual........


Po femra per djem ska apo nuk lejohet he juli

----------


## eri12ing

Pasionant :syte zemra:

----------


## RaPSouL

Yll Fare...

----------


## land

Egoist,e ka menien vetem ke figa

----------


## eri12ing

> Egoist,e ka menien vetem ke figa


Figa,figa... Po figa ku e ka menien se?!O bo dhe figaegoiste.

----------


## eri12ing

> Egoist,e ka menien vetem ke figa


Figa,figa... Po figa ku e ka menien se?!O bo dhe figa egoiste.

----------


## land

> Figa,figa... Po figa ku e ka menien se?!O bo dhe figaegoiste.


Edhe figa pensa al cazzo por femrat jane me pak egoiste se meshkujt.
PS.Eri e degjenerum fare muabetin. :Lulja3:

----------


## bebushja

> Ju lutem permbahuni temes ne pershkrim 
> 
> psh: sensual........


JULI me 1 fjale te vetme se perbledh dote une :shkelje syri: 
po me lejove te bej nje pershkrim te detajuar jam dakort ,me njeck fjale sumdem :i ngrysur:

----------


## Endless

> JULI me 1 fjale te vetme se perbledh dote une
> po me lejove te ber nje pershkrim te detajuar jam dakort ,me njeck fjale sumdem


*Po pse me yllo, eshte fare e thjeshte ta permbledhesh MASHKULLIN tend ideal me nje fjale,ajo fjale eshte,''Endless"  lol j/k*

----------


## BaBa

> Ju lutem permbahuni temes ne pershkrim 
> 
> psh: sensual........




zjarr te terin me ke juliana afrohu, ta them te veshi sec mendoj serjozisht  :ngerdheshje:  mkiss

----------


## juliana_86

> zjarr te terin me ke juliana afrohu, ta them te veshi sec mendoj serjozisht  mkiss


/me merr nje kove uje dhe ia hedh Babushit  :buzeqeshje: 

Se ke seriozisht ti jo?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Angjelini

*Burre...............*

p.s ne ditet qe jetojme  nga ngatrru gjanat spo dihet kush eshte burre e cila eshte gru:P

----------


## Dorontina

Fiq ....(pjek pa pjek haje nese t'hahet)

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ju lutem permbahuni temes ne pershkrim 
> 
> psh: sensual........




Teme interesante.....

Pergjigja ime eshte.....

Do te doja nje mashkull te ndjeshem,teper te ndjeshem....
E adhuroj ndjeshmerine te nje mashkull pasi ajo i jep vlera te vecanta dhe fort te rralla ne ditet e sotme.

----------


## Dorontina

> Do te doja nje mashkull te ndjeshem,teper te ndjeshem....e adhuroj ndjeshmerine te nje mashkull pasi ajo i jep vlera te vecanta dhe fort te rralla ne ditet e sotme.


Jo sot por kurr ska patur mashkull me shum vlera po nanat tona nese ka pru pare ne shtepi e i ka ba femij....ka qen mjaft e ne per pare skem nevoj e tjerat si kan andaj sna mbettet veq mu martu kater her o pes here dmth ;sa qualitete na vyn tek ai , ansaj une thash Fiq  :buzeqeshje:  haje e prit tani rrushin na e blen baba  :Lulja3:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Jo sot por kurr ska patur mashkull me shum vlera po nanat tona nese ka pru pare ne shtepi e i ka ba femij....ka qen mjaft e ne per pare skem nevoj e tjerat si kan andaj sna mbettet veq mu martu kater her o pes here dmth ;sa qualitete na vyn tek ai , ansaj une thash Fiq  haje e prit tani rrushin na e blen baba



Salut ma belle, :buzeqeshje: 

Asnjehere nuk duhet te karakterizosh mashkullin si nje njeri negativ,pasi e njejta gje ndodhe edhe me femren ne disa raste!
Asnjehere zhgenjimi nuk duhet te na beje fataliste e dashur...nje dere mbyllet per tu hapur diku tjeter...
Une besoj te dashuria,besoj te njerezit,besoj te e mira dhe nje dite e di qe do gjej ate lloj mashkulli per te cilin kam enderruar te jete i i ndjeshem.
Besoje dhe ti mikja ime pasi e meriton ta besosh dhe e meriton te gjesh nje njeri te tille!

respekte per ty

----------


## jesu

> Teme interesante.....
> 
> Pergjigja ime eshte.....
> 
> Do te doja nje mashkull te ndjeshem,teper te ndjeshem....
> E adhuroj ndjeshmerine te nje mashkull pasi ajo i jep vlera te vecanta dhe fort te rralla ne ditet e sotme.


Diana jam dakort me ty por..... ndjeshmeria e teper te mashkulli nuk eshte dhe gjeja me e bukur besome, te jet pak i ndjeshem jam dakort dhe atje ku duhet jo me kot.

Nje fjale per meshkujt...i adhuroj.....per arsyeje se po mos tiadhuronim nuk do ju zgjidhnim juve te qendronit pran nesh. Nje verejteje....jan teper egoist :kryqezohen:

----------

